# Refus avenant



## Estel (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

J'accueille une fratrie depuis bientôt 2 ans.
Les enfants rentrent en MS, j'avais accepté exceptionnellement de faire les trajets un jour dans la semaine pour le temps de midi et après l'école ce qui impliquait 4 trajets avec des petits en plus. Les Parents étaient totalement au courant que ce n'était que provisoire mais ils font la sourde oreille et me demande maintenant de démissionner car je ne veux pas continuer les  trajets scolaires, de plus la PMI n'accepte pas cette modification d'agrément.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, démissionner ou leur demander de me licencier. Cela fait 5 fois qu'il me demande une lettre de démission en à partir ne un mois.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Etait-il écrit quelque part que ça ne devait être que provisoire ?
Car le problème, c'est que si vous avez signé, donc accepté, un avenant sans précision de durée, c'est considéré comme CDI. Donc tant que le PE ne change pas les termes de l'avenant, vous êtes coincée. Démissionner vous privera de vos droits POLE EMPLOI si vous en avez.
Donc ça va être compliqué.
Par contre je ne comprends pas l'histoire de la PMI. . .


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Juillet 2022)

Que veut dire "la pmi n'accepte pas cette modification d'agrément" ? 
Si votre agrément ne vous permet plus de faire ces trajets, les PE n'ont d'autre choix que vous licencier. Vous n'avez pas à démissionner. Ce n'est pas vous qui souhaitez mettre fin à cet accueil mais bien une obligation d'y mettre fin due à votre agrément. Cela doit être votre argument pour évoquer la fin du contrat d'accueil avec ce parent employeur.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. L'agrément mentionne un nbre de places, et avant cette année une mention d'âge.

L'agrément ne mentionne pas ce que l'am peut faire comme trajet ou pas.

Si vous n'avez pas signé d'avenant pour faire les trajets, alors vous pouvez refuser de les faire.

Si vous avez signé un avenant mentionnant que vous faires les trajets, et que désormais vous ne souhaitez plus les faire, soit vous présenter un avenant et si l'employeur refuse, vous devez mettre fin au contrat.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour. L'agrément mentionne un nbre de places, et avant cette année une mention d'âge.
> 
> L'agrément ne mentionne pas ce que l'am peut faire comme trajet ou pas.
> 
> ...


Certains agréments signalent "pas de périscolaire". Ça a pu être mon cas. Mais même dans cette restriction, je n'accepterai pas des accueils de ce type. Les trajets école sont de plus en plus dans le viseur des pmi.


----------



## Ariv42 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Sur mon agrément il y a une place périscolaire !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Ce n'est plus possible désormais. Plus de notion d'âge il faut demander si vous le souhaitez l'application des décrets en vigueur. Attention aux abus des puers ou des cd.

En plus péri scolaire mais à partir de quel âge 2  ans 3 ans ?


----------



## Tiphain (15 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Ce n'est plus possible désormais. Plus de notion d'âge il faut demander si vous le souhaitez l'application des décrets en vigueur. Attention aux abus des puers ou des cd.
> 
> En plus péri scolaire mais à partir de quel âge 2  ans 3 ans ?


La notion d'âge existe toujours, malgrè la loi. C'est à l'ass mat de faire la demande et pour ma part, je ne prendrais pas le risque de le faire, car bien des ass mat s'en mordent les doigts. Les puers ont encore le droit de mettre des restrictions, si escalier, pas d'ascenseur, ect.... et la pmi a dans ce cas là, pas d'autre choix à cause de cette loi que de réduire par exemple le nombre de place alors en ce qui me concerne même si dans certains départements, il y a eu un envoi général à toutes les ass mats et tant mieux pour elle, je ne me vois pas demander un changement de mon agrément, car selon la puer sur laquelle ont tombe, si le courant passe bien ou pas, il peut y avoir remise cause du nombre de place donc je ne prends pas ce risque.


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*TIPHAIN*
La Puer qui est venue me voir lundi, c'est justement pour une question d'âge.
Je suis agréée pour 4 dont un de plus de 18 mois et un de plus de 24 mois.
J'ai eu 2 demandes le mois dernier de famille qui cherche un accueil pour septembre/octobre le temps que la crèche de la ville, où elles ont obtenu une place, ouvre. En septembre il me restera 2 enfants de 21 mois. Donc j'avais appelé la puer pour savoir si ils m'autorisaient à prendre les 2 de 9 mois (sachant que dans ce cas j'en aurais bien un de plus de 18 mois, mais pas un de plus de 24 mois (juste 21).
Elle m'a donné son accord de principe et est passé pour tout revérifier. Elle m'a dit que ce ne serait pas une dérogation ponctuelle mais un changement d'agrément, et que de toute façon maintenant on ne pouvait plus refuser le levée de restriction d'âge.
Après il est effectivement possible que la puer qui a peur qu'une ass mat ne soit pas raisonnable et accepte 4 bébés en même temps, décide de réduire le nombre de places.  Elle m'a d'ailleurs demandé si je pourrais envisager 4 bébés... je ne suis pas totalement tarée ! bien sûr que non.
En plus en février 2023 ce sera mon dernier renouvellement et l'idée c'est de commencer à lever le pied dès maintenant. Là je dépanne les 2 familles en sept/oct et ensuite je reste avec 2 contrats.


----------

